# Probleme beim Abfangen von Streams



## Martin13 (14. Jul 2005)

Hi!

Also ich schreibe gerade ein Chatprogramm mit Server und Clients.
Der Server soll an alle Clients Nicknames als Strings  und anschließend Nachrichten verschicken.
Das Problem liegt jetzt daran, dass ich nicht weiß, wie ich die Nachrichten Clientseitig abfangen soll.
Wenn ich einen ObjectInputStream erzeuge, bekommt der die Nicknames der User, aber eben auch Nachrichten. 
Wie soll ich jetzt auseineanderhalten, was Nicknames und was Nachrichten sind?
instanceof nützt mir gar nichts, da ich ja immer Strings bekomme. 
Kann mir wer helfen?
Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus.

mfg. Martin


----------



## Roar (14. Jul 2005)

erstmal schmeiß deinen objectstream weg der ist unsicher, inkompatible und sendet vielzuviele daten mti die du nicht brauchst.
du musst dir halt ein eigenes protokoll entwickeln. z.b. muss der client erst die nicknames anfordern, dann kriegt er eine liste mit namen und modi (falls verfügbar). und wenn eine nachricht reinkomment schickt der server halt nicht nur "nachricht" sondern "MSG :nick: #raum Nachricht" oder sowas. wie du das implementierst beibt dir selbst vorbehalten.


----------



## Martin13 (14. Jul 2005)

Danke, werd ich mir überlegen


----------



## Martin13 (14. Jul 2005)

Noch ne Frage:

Was verwend ich statt ObjectStreams?


----------



## Nick H. (15. Jul 2005)

also von ObjectStreams würde ich auch abraten
bin sicher nicht der einzige der damit schlechte erfahrung gemacht hat
ich würd BufferedIn/OutputStreams nehmen
DataStreams bringens ja auch nicht so wirklich...


----------



## Martin13 (15. Jul 2005)

Danke!


----------

